# Who will/would you vote vor?



## fryke (Nov 3, 2008)

Just so we have a poll for comparison.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 3, 2008)

Obama because he's the right one (IMHO), not because Palin scares me (although she does).


----------



## Greg_Reez (Nov 3, 2008)

Palin, may scare you, but she is oh so HOT, half the time I don't even notice what she's saying. Kind of balances out McCain's creepy-old-man-neck-skin-tucked-into-his-collar type of appearance. 

I'm for Obama, have been since the beginning.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 3, 2008)

Is this set for anonymous for voting results?


----------



## chevy (Nov 3, 2008)

Apparently, yes.


----------



## fryke (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, I thought that was important. I'd like this to show what the current forum (its users today and tomorrow) thinks should happen. Of course 10 or 20 votes on this poll don't really give a clear picture, and many of us probably won't be able to vote in the US election, but a US election has a great impact on the world as a whole.

Personally, I hope Obama wins. If not for anything else, for the American image in the world. I think it's time for change, and I think McCain's "change" simply wouldn't be any. Not really.


----------



## Greg_Reez (Nov 3, 2008)

> Of course 10 or 20 votes on this poll don't really give a clear picture, and many of us probably won't be able to vote in the US election, but a US election has a great impact on the world as a whole.



Very interesting you say that... There was an article in Reader's Digest about that. If the entire world was able to vote for our next president, it would be a WORLD of bad news for McCain. Every country featured in the poll would overwhelmingly vote for Barack Obama. If I were McCain, this would be a huge slap in the face for me in terms of foreign relations. 

A few of the poll results were:

Netherlands: 90% for Obama
Germany: 85% for Obama
Canada: 64% for Obama
India: 61% for Obama
Spain: 76% for Obama
South Africa: 70% for Obama
UK: 70% for Obama
Obama: 75% for Obama
Mexico: 70% for Obama


----------



## bbloke (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg_Reez said:


> Obama: 75% for Obama


Obama is only 75% in favor of himself?  

(Sorry, couldn't resist!)

Quite an interesting find, Greg_Reez.  To be honest, I'm surprised some of those percentages are as low as they are in some countries!  I think you're right, it does say something about the way much of the rest of the world will feel if McCain gets in.

Anyway, not long to go until we finally know the outcome of all this...


----------



## bbloke (Nov 3, 2008)

Along similar lines, you might also be interested in a BBC poll of the rest of the world, although it is from September 2008:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/10_09_08_ws_us_poll.pdf


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 3, 2008)

This election represents more than conservative vs. liberal politics. It's not about the war, or the economy. Everyone knows that these are very complicated things, and that nobody can realistically plan out how they'll handle them years in advance. The greatest sea captain cannot control the wind. The president is not all-powerful, or all-knowing. And we can't expect the next president to have a direct phone line to God.

This election is about American values. It's about sending a message -- mostly to ourselves -- that our values will not be compromised.

Everywhere I go, it's "Palin's hot, Palin's hot". What are you saying? Look at her. Have our standards fallen so low? Say what you will about Americans, but I always thought I could rely on our concept of hotness. I always thought it was something that could bring us together. But Palin is not hot. She's not even especially hot "for a politician" or "for someone her age". She wasn't even that hot when she was a beauty queen. Cute, yes, but not hot; and hey, Hillary was pretty cute when she was young, too. And Hillary's now old enough that she doesn't need to be hot -- "handsome" will do. Palin's not there yet. She needs to be hot, and for someone who needs to be hot, she's just not hot enough. People need to stop acting like she is.

Is it a simple case emperor's-new-clothes syndrome? Is it a self-perpetuating myth? Hive mentality? Is America so drunk that _everyone's_ lookin' fine? Or has America's sense of hotness been so warped already? Whatever the case, it cannot be allowed to go unchecked.

This is about American values. A win for Palin will deal a death blow to America's sense of hotness. "Ugly Betty" and Dove's "Campaign for Real Beauty" were just the beginning. It's taken decades to get where we are now, and we cannot allow ourselves to move backwards. Now is the time to send the message that we will not stand by while the thing we value most -- hotness -- is stripped of all meaning.

Now, I would totally vote for Tina Fey. She's hot.


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2008)

So for you it's all about the hotness, too?


----------



## Greg_Reez (Nov 4, 2008)

> Now, I would totally vote for Tina Fey. She's hot.



I would definitely have to agree, but I'm not sure why. Tina Fey is an odd kind of hotness.


----------



## bbloke (Nov 5, 2008)

And the results are in...  Congratulations, President-elect Obama!  Quite a milestone in US history.

Different news sites report slightly different numbers of Electoral College votes, though.

CNN: 338 - 160
ABC: 338 - 159
Reuters: 334 - 157
CBS: 334 - 160
NBC: 349 - 159
Sky: 349 - 158
BBC: 349 - 159


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 5, 2008)

YES!!!!!!  

The ignorant old man and his neo-redneck pariah running mate were thoroughly trounced.


----------



## ora (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations to our american cousins on making a bold choice, and a good one I think.


----------



## fryke (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations! Now I need to go find a flagpin. I don't guess I'll find one here in Winterthur, Switzerland, though. I'm so glad I didn't have to go to work today, so I could stay up until it was very, very clear.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 5, 2008)

The companies that make Canada flag patches for tourists won't joy that much - probably 100 million less customers buying those before their trips to abroad  (but hey, they can make US flag patches now..)


----------



## fryke (Nov 5, 2008)

No US flagpins to be found in Winterthur. :/ ...


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, but the feck is Tina Fey?


----------



## bbloke (Nov 5, 2008)

It would appear she played Sarah Palin on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## bbloke (Nov 5, 2008)

I presume everyone knew about the amusing episode where CNN mistakenly took a Photoshopped image to genuinely be that of Palin in a bikini, with a rifle? 

[Original image, prior to usage of Photoshop]


----------



## fryke (Nov 5, 2008)

"the feck" = "wtf"? If so, then yeah, she played Palin on SNL, and she's on and behind "30 Rock".


----------



## ora (Nov 5, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> Sorry, but the feck is Tina Fey?



Tina Fey is an excellent comedian and writer, known best for SNL, writing and starring in Mean girls and creating 30 rock.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 6, 2008)

fryke said:


> "the feck" = "wtf"? If so, then yeah, she played Palin on SNL, and she's on and behind "30 Rock".


Feck is colloquial Irish, closer to _"what the friggin' hell"_ than the more commonly used, and very coarse, 'F' word. My priest in Cork used it all the time. It's perfectly safe to use with most Irish mother-in-laws, but I don't think the Pope would use it.


----------



## fryke (Nov 6, 2008)

But would one still use a "what" in front of "the feck"? I'm confused.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 6, 2008)

Tsk tsk, the feck part of this would need another thread. Should I ask my coworkers (one of them from Blarney, and all the Irish ones claiming they can speak Irish) the full acceptable use policy for the word?

Anyway, back to the prez stuff. I'm glad that the elected one isn't geologically confused. It would be pretty bad if the vice/prez didn't know to list even the counties in North America. Or maybe America is a country, just like Africa...


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 6, 2008)

I was the one who voted McCain (in this forum vote) but really voted for my co-worker out of protest of both parties corruption.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 7, 2008)

fryke said:


> But would one still use a "what" in front of "the feck"? I'm confused.


Oh I see now. Well 'who' would probably be best, although 'what' might work. Hopefully Giaguara will provide some appropriate uses for the feck word.

Back to topic (and I apologise for digressing), but the British media has disappointed me somewhat. It _is_ a seismic event to have an African-American as President (just as seismic as Rosie Park's defiance on that bus), but BBC commentators seem to be suggesting Obama got in only because he is African-American, not because of the 'content of his character' (to quote Dr Martin Luther King).

I wonder whether commentators in other countries may have also gilded the lily by over stressing the race factor?


----------



## Bryanoz (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to add to the already known results, here in Australia, our surveys showed, 76% for Obama and 10% for McCain.
The other 14% just wanted more air time of Sarah Palin, is she hot or what?


----------

